# Looking for infrared burner gas grill



## Mimimi (Jun 10, 2010)

I am looking for a gas grill. I just have a walk in Horizon Plaza 12/F Jervisbay Barbecue World and I decide to buy a BBQ from there. Do anyone tried the infrared burner BBQ before?


----------



## newfounded (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah! I bought my grill from www[dot]asiaclassified[dot]com. Check them out. They've got grills from JervisBay also, but many more.


----------

